# Looking for new army! Help please!



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

So I've found the tyranids not all I was really looking for so I'm looking into following a different army. I was looking for a mechanized and/or elite infantry list that's can either be more assault based or shooty based, doesn't matter. The only restriction is that I do not want to play tau or IG really.

I have been looking at Dark Eldar, Orks, and Blood Angels but I can't really decide. What has been annoying me the most is the prospect of a new Dark Eldar codex and new models being released so I don't want to invest heavily in outdated stuff ya know?

I also want this to be a competitive list so I was mainly looking at builds in the tournament section's threads and DE Raider Rush, Ork Nob Bikers or some blood angel list.... would be good. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!?


----------



## jonkey (Apr 30, 2009)

why not just go for orks if it has to be competitive?


----------

